# Internet-Explorer: Bildsymbolleiste deaktivieren



## celiadee (8. April 2005)

Hi folks,

habe noch eine Frage zum IE:
Ist es möglich, z.B. durch Javascript, die Bildsymbolleiste des Internet Explorers zu deaktivieren- wenn man auf einer HP kleinere Grafiken hat, dann nervt die, weil sie Teile des Bildes verdeckt.
(Hab auch schon bei Self HTML nachgeschaut un nix gefunden)

Greetz

celiadee


----------



## Gumbo (8. April 2005)

Nicht mit JavaScript, jedoch explizit bei einem Bild mit einem zusätzlichen (nicht legitimen) Attribut oder global mit einer Metaangabe. Weitere Informationen: Deaktivieren der Image Toolbar (des My Pictures Photo Support) im Internet Explorer 6.


----------

